

Ask HN:hey developers, what brings you joy? - kodeshpa

Hey Guys<p>Just wondering what makes you happy ? Well written code, beautiful designs and appreciation to my work brings me joy. What about you ?
======
anywherenotes
Shipping the product. I'm your average developer, work in a small software
shop, not a startup, not a fortune 500 company. Getting the thing out of my
hands, and into the hands of our customers makes me happy.

For my own personal projects: having users use it. I started with android apps
last year, very slowly (too slowly), but having someone use the app brings joy
to me. My first project, which was a website in about 2003, got me into a
slump after there were only a couple of people who even tried it (should have
marketed it, thinking about it now). However I still use it - so it's not a
total waste.

I am actually afraid of writing beautiful code, as when that was my goal, each
of those projects have either been canceled (at work), or never made it past
recoding stage (at home).

Another thing that brings me joy is solving a complicated client issue.
Normally our support solves all the issues, however when we did first large
scale installations, I was sent to customer site to diagnose a large list of
problems. It feels good to make issues go away.

------
codegeek
As a developer, I feel joy with following:

-My code _finally_ compiles/runs without errors after a long battle with a bug/issue.

\- Reading through my code after a few days and realizing I did _something_ no
matter how small.

\- Refactoring a really messy/sphagetti code and getting it to work the first
time

------
xauronx
Finding a solution to a problem that I've been hung up on, especially if it's
one of those "well, can't search google for a solution to THIS". When the
solution comes as a surprise. Spend three hours trying to figure something
out, then go to the grocery store and have that "AHA! I got it" moment.

------
anonymouse123
Deleting code: leaving behind simplicity, and bringing order where there was
chaos.

~~~
krutulis
The world needs more deleters of code!

------
chrisbennet
One of my favorite parts of developing is seeing my code get used. I suspect
it's a bit like the pleasure a chef has when he watches someone enjoy his
cooking.

------
jameswyse
Making progress. Looking through my old code shows me just how much I've
improved :)

------
kodeshpa
Infact hacking new things , customizing product as per my needs brings me joy.

------
csense
Writing 100+ lines of code and having them work on the first run.

------
krutulis
Working with and learning from people who are smarter than I.

------
Buzaga
Beer

